# the stuff that dreams are made of



## jasminasul

Hello forum,

I am creating a subtitling platform and I want to translate a few quotations from classic films (this is from _The Maltese Falcon_). Subtitles are usually more condensed than the source text.
(title should be of)

Could you tell me if this is correct?
*The stuff that dreams are made of.*
ובא, תוקן וסונכרן ע​


----------



## slus

No. This is definitely NOT correct.
Your Hebrew text reads:
And came, corrected and synchronized by A/I


----------



## utopia

הדברים (או החומרים) שמהם עשויים חלומות. 
(או: שחלומות עשויים מהם)


----------



## jasminasul

Lol, thank you very much slus and utopia, should have pasted it on Google before asking.

So I will use this version: הדברים שמהם עשויים חלומות.


----------



## amikama

My suggestion:
החומר ממנו עשויים החלומות


----------



## bazq

amikama said:


> My suggestion:
> החומר ממנו עשויים החלומות



This ^ 
It's the only way I've ever heard it in the few times I have.

or

החומר *ש*ממנו עשויים החלומות
Both mean the same thing, it's just that in colloquial Hebrew the relativizer [ש] tends to get dropped (though it may also happen when [ש] is a complementizer).


----------



## Drink

I agree with amikama and bazq.


----------



## jasminasul

Thank you all, I will use The Mod's option then. Gracias amikama


----------

